# Foothold for coyote



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Can someone give me advice on a foothold trap to use for coyotes? I do some calling and have occasional success but have always wanted to try to trap a few coyotes. Is there an ethical, trustworthy foothold style trap that I could experiment with?
thanks


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

read the post right below this one....


----------

